# How to Monitor Network Traffic through Wireless Router at Home



## HarisHDR (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

I have a ADSL UTStarcom WA3002G4 router/modem at home.
As I am new to computers / softwares so please forgive me if the answer is too obviously simple.

I would like to see/monitor in real time, the network traffic (i.e. websites visited) through my router.
I use WiFi internet for my laptop and my smartphone.

Previously, I had installed wireshark but I could not figure out how to use it.

Is there any other (free) software that will allow me to do so which is not too complicated?

Operating systems I use are windows 10 pro as well as Ubuntu 14.04 so please suggest me any compatible software that will allow me to see what website are visited by any system connected to my home wifi.

Also, I don't want to know any information that is passed from the systems, only the websites visited information is required.

Thanks in advance.


----------

